# Top Gear - Don't forget, it's back on sunday!*



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

8pm, Sunday June 22, BBC2.

http://www.topgear.com/



*Sits back and waits for the usual people who can't comprehend that it's a light entertainment show these days, to comment how there are no - dreary - technical reviews and that they'd rather watch something else.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Already Sky +'d


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone know if it's on BBC HD?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Anyone know if it's on BBC HD?


The north pole special they did was stunning to watch in HD (even though it wasn't full HD), so I was really hoping for regular TG to be filmed in HD too, but it's not. 

The football looks amazing though in full HD broadcast! 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

There's discussion on other forums that James May is leaving the show. Personally I feel that's not good news as his character balances the threesome well.

Something to do with JC and Hamster getting Â£1m year for the show and JM getting 40k!

http://forums.finalgear.com/top-gear/ja ... ear-15518/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> There's discussion on other forums that James May is leaving the show. Personally I feel that's not good news as his character balances the threesome well.
> 
> Something to do with JC and Hamster getting Â£1m year for the show and JM getting 40k!
> 
> http://forums.finalgear.com/top-gear/ja ... ear-15518/


That's dated December 2006! :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > There's discussion on other forums that James May is leaving the show. Personally I feel that's not good news as his character balances the threesome well.
> ...


good spot....apparently the rumours are current tho' . :lol: When the advert came on for the new series I also thought I heard JC say something along the lines that "we have a new presenter"...may of imagined it tho'


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


Top Gear Statement yesterday. Note the bit about him not leaving...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Fcuk it...lol....I'll get me coat. lol You win and I'll just go get my head in "top Gear"...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> Fcuk it...lol....I'll get me coat. lol You win and I'll just go get my head in "top Gear"...


lol, ok.  I have heard that it's going to be Sabine who is the new 'guest presenter'. I've no idea how much truth is in it though...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I hope they focus a bit more on the cars this series and stop the pissing about that takes up a fat chunk of the show!

Keep the juvenile "challenges" to once every 3 shows i say.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> 8pm, Sunday June 22, BBC2.
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/
> 
> ...


Cheers Kev 8) 
Topfield set for light entertainment.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> I hope they focus a bit more on the cars this series and stop the pissing about that takes up a fat chunk of the show!
> 
> Keep the juvenile "challenges" to once every 3 shows i say.


I agree, another 45 min of so called comedy again I expect :x 
H.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh goody, Top Gear's back.............  [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Missus wants to watch the Hills at 8pm. Can see this becoming quite heated...lol wish me luck


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

15 minutes to go 

Do love the challenges but agree, only every few episodes :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Flipping excellent as always!


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

Guess I'll get to see it sometime in 2009


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Beltway said:


> Guess I'll get to see it sometime in 2009


You didn't miss much


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Same old predictable crap - you actually know what's gonna happen during the show without really having to watch it.

...And people slate tv producers for copying other formats.... gawd... how easy must it be to produce Top Gear these days? .... All that changes from week to week now is pop in a couple of different cars..... no script change required as Jeremy will say the same stuff.

And c'mon - "The Stig" intros.... it's Top Gear's version of Playschool's let's look through the xxxx window.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Is it me or should JC stop eating just before a show? The amount of effort he uses to talk through flatulence, as he did during the 'News' part of the show, was unbelievable!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Beltway said:


> Guess I'll get to see it sometime in 2009


or maybe sooner :wink:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/item/ ... ?src=ip_mp


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

was said:


> Beltway said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll get to see it sometime in 2009
> ...


Thanks Was, but it doesn't work outside the UK - bummer!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

The 'news' bit was excruciatingly unfunny, the stunt man tedious and the challenge not much better.

I normally love the show but that was shite. Perhaps it's had its day?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Beltway said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > Beltway said:
> ...


You can access the iPlayer via a UK proxy - google it... there are plenty out there.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

So what did we all think of it then?...

A Lambo, an R8, an, SLR, a V8 Vantage, a 599. :!: :!: :!:

I think that bit lasted about 4 minutes :x FFS

About 8 minutes of the Scud.

So, cool car content of the 55minutes..... Ooh about 12, tops.

Cheers guys. :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone notice when they were doing the police lap times, Hammonds stinger got ripped off but when his crossed the line it was back on :?
I a huge TG fan but must admit it's getting very much the same every eposode.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Wasn't the best I've seen :?

Think they must be running out of ideas so fingers crossed for next week


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Whats needed is "EVO" tv.

There's got to be room for a car programme about................cars :!:


----------

